# Favorite Classical Period/Non-Classical Genre



## pittersidle (Mar 10, 2014)

Micheal Jackson is my best musican. I like it Jackson


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

Thought it would be interesting to see if there is a pattern with those favorite Classical Period combined with their favorite Non-Classical Genre. For Classical Period, select between Medieval, Renaissance, Baroque, Classical, Romanticism, Modern, Post-Modern. For Non-Classical Genre, select between Rap, Rock, Jazz, Reggae, Techno, Pop, Metal, and etc. 
For me, it is Romanticism and Rock. Late Romanticism and 80's Rock to be more specific.


----------



## Freischutz (Mar 6, 2014)

I find it hard to pick a genre because it's really more of a time: Late Romanticism - Mid-Modern, though you can box me in the former if you have to.

Favourite non-classical genre is Jazz.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

Romanticism and rock here too


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

Did you forget Baroque?

For me, it is a toss-up between Romanticism and Modern on the "Classical" side, but if I had to pick one, it would be Modern.
Non-Classical, it is Rock.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Baroque / Renaissance and folk - or the folk composers of the late 19th and early 20th century.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Medieval, Renaissance & Baroque on the one hand :angel:
- British & Irish folk, Klezmer & oriental musics on the other .:angel:

Heaven!


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2014)

You should probably be more specific than rock, you know. Nothin' wrong with '80s rock. I love Sisters Of Mercy, Killing Joke, etc., but you could be talking about Whitesnake.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

As in non-European/Western Classical? Japanese, Indian, Indonesian classical musics and Jazz. Various folk traditions as well, namely Atahualpa Yupanqui and Wolf karkowsky. There's a lot of great music out there but it's not sufficiently promoted or appreciated.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Hard to say as many of my favourite non-classical artists don't fall neatly into any single genre. I suppose folk/country best covers it. And favourite "classical" period is probably baroque.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

arcaneholocaust said:


> You should probably be more specific than rock, you know. Nothin' wrong with '80s rock. I love Sisters Of Mercy, Killing Joke, etc., but you could be talking about Whitesnake.


Yeah and if you say modern classical, it could be that you like a dainty Satie tune every now and then, or you like horrifying loud atonal music.

Same goes for any non-classical genre. Someone who thinks Alice Coltrane when they hear the word jazz is probably very different from someone who thinks Louis Armstrong.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Yeah and if you say modern classical, it could be that you like a dainty Satie tune every now and then, or you like horrifying loud atonal music.
> 
> Same goes for any non-classical genre. Someone who thinks Alice Coltrane when they hear the word jazz is probably very different from someone who thinks Louis Armstrong.


No one will share the same combo if we get too specific.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Winterreisender said:


> Hard to say as many of my favourite non-classical artists don't fall neatly into any single genre. I suppose folk/country best covers it. And favourite "classical" period is probably baroque.


A person after my own heart - nice to see who you're picking in the folk / country area because that is a very broad church.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Taggart said:


> A person after my own heart - nice to see who you're picking in the folk / country area because that is a very broad church.


My favourite folk artists... well Maddy Prior and Steeley Span is a perpetual favourite. I also like Clannad and a lot of other Irish stuff. And Icelandic folk music is particularly fascinating, e.g. the singer Ragnheiður Gröndal.

My taste in country music is probably a bit middle-of-the road, but I do enjoy Allison Krauss, George Strait and Garth Brooks.


----------



## wrycker (Mar 12, 2014)

Romanticism and jazz =)


----------



## Gilberto (Sep 12, 2013)

classical era = Baroque 
other genres ....I'm all over the map here except for all forms of rap and metal. The best I could say is 50/50 jazz and reggae.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

In broad terms: Rock/Romanticism. In that order because Rock came first.


----------



## Serge (Mar 25, 2010)

As for the 80s hair - air-guitar type of rock, I think it would be more in line with the Classical period. Not a big fan, cough-cough.


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Because of my obsession for harmony I'd say modernism and post bop (Andrew Hill, Wayne Shorter, Herbie Nichols, Sun Ra, Booker Little, Grachan Moncur, Eric Dolphy, Monk, Denny Zeitlin, Jackie Mclean, Walt Dickerson, Bobby Hutcherson, etc).


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

I think that my love of Romantic classical music fits in with my love of indie rock. 

However, it clashes with my love of dubstep, generally regarded as a harsh, grating genre of music.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

I listen to almost strictly to 20th century (to the present) classical. 

My favorite non-classical is progressive music, but mostly bands and artists that are influenced by 20th century classical. Such as: Henry Cow, The Thinking Plague, Universe Zero, Aranis, 5UU's, Motor Totemist Guild and the like.

A very close 2nd in non-classical is jazz-fusion. Such as: Mahavishnu Orchestra, Return to Forever, Brand X, Spaced Out, Alex Machacek.


----------

